# Truman Lake Itch Scratching



## chapman two step (Apr 19, 2014)

Well after a day in the woods looking at high ground and low ground I couldn't even come home with a tick. Observations for the day were, the high ground the may apples were 5-6 inches tall. In the low ground only 1-2 inches tall. On the high ground I did see one salamander but no snakes or box turtles, in the low ground no reptiles. Lots of people mowing grass, but not cutting down the tops of dandelions. After the rain the last couple of days moisture is in the ground, but the rain took heat away from the ground. Truman Lake water temp. at the damn is only 50 degrees, which is progress from my last report but still 8 degrees away from the start of the season. Happy Easter to All, may your eggs be large and colorful!


----------



## aadavis42 (Apr 8, 2015)

we have a box turtle enclosure in our back yard. they came out of the mud yesterday. dandelions popped earlier this week and the mayapples are out in james a reed conservation area. heard they are finding them in branson so my spot in warsaw should be hoppin. will b there on Friday!!!!! bring out the shrooms and the deep fryer


----------



## chapman two step (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes this weekend should be ok for you. Found 4 small greys close to Warsaw today, only as big as 1/2 of your thumb. Only look on the due south facing slopes. They need time to grow.


----------



## chapman two step (Apr 19, 2014)

The hole in my skin came start scabbing over now as I found 6 yellows today. We can now have some fun. Look close and pick.


----------

